# Which Campy group to buy?



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus? I seem to not be happy with anything unless I have the best. So I have a feeling if I get Chorus and I know there is the Super Record out there, then I won't be happy till I have the Super Chorus, but wow thats a lot of money! But is it worth it?

I'd be coming from Sram Rival, which I am not happy with, between shifting problems and just not being happy with how loud the chain is in the rear derailleur. I also bent the large chain ring on my bike after about 300 miles. Anyways, thoughts?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tracerprix said:


> I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus? I seem to not be happy with anything unless I have the best. So I have a feeling if I get Chorus and I know there is the Super Record out there, then I won't be happy till I have the Super Chorus, but wow thats a lot of money! But is it worth it?
> 
> I'd be coming from Sram Rival, which I am not happy with, between shifting problems and just not being happy with how loud the chain is in the rear derailleur. I also bent the large chain ring on my bike after about 300 miles. Anyways, thoughts?


I have moved back to Campag after almost 20 years of Dura Ace 8 & 9 then Sram Force & Red when I went 10 speed. I swapped over once the levers were redesigned & finally my hands got on with Campag again!

I have a Record 11 bike with a 10 speed steel caged front mech & old silver calipers which works perfectly. My other bike is Super Record with an Extralite chainset which also is perfect. As I am in the industry my choices are skewed by wholesale price.

If I was a regular consumer I'd probably go with full Record bar the cassette. For that I'd use Chorus. The difference between Record & Super Record is ridiculously small, saving a handful of grams for a shedload of extra cash.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## CEVIS (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been riding Record since 2005. No Super Record then. When I replace the cassette, I go Chorus. Personally I would not spend the extra for Super Record.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. So I take it that the ceramic bearings in the super record are not worth it? I do not pay full retail at my lbs so my prices are less than retail but more than wholesale.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Record is fine
Chorus if you want to save.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Chorus, Record, and Super Record are all fine. However, I am like you and I want the "best", so I will probably be going with Super Record little by little once I start to convert my bikes to 11 speed. Other than my CAAD5 with Centaur on it, all the rest of my bikes have Record, and the 1985 bike has Super Record. If Super Record was available back in 2007 and 2008, that is what my bike would have on it.

Is it worth it? Depends on your financial situation. I am pretty sure that Chorus would have worked just fine on all my bikes and I really would not have noticed a difference other than the components saying Chorus on them instead of Record. At the end of the day, it is a personal decision that you need to be fine with.

As far as ceramic bearings are concerned, I don't believe in them saving a person much time on a racing course. With that said, I have been converting all my Record UT bearings to Enduro ceramic bearings for $50 a pop because those bearings have double seals on them. I trashed a UT bearing in my first Campy Record groupo after just 2,500 miles. Plus, the Enduros are pretty much maintenance free. The Campy bearings have to be maintained every 2,500 miles.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

my $.02: If you have the money I would suggest record with chorus cassette and chorus chain. However, I have chorus on one bike and record on the other and they both do just fine. I really do not think you could perceive the benefits of going with super, other than the bling factor.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two 11 speed bikes. Both have Record cranksets, one has the remainder in Chorus and the other one has Record levers and Chorus drivetrain. One bike has Mavic SSC brakes and the other has a silver chorus brakeset from 2004. Both drivetrains work flawlessly and now that Chorus is black as well, some of the bling factor is gone for Record over Chorus.  If Super Record makes you happy, you should buy it. It's your bike and you are the only person who truly matters in this purchase. Once you're out riding, unless you look down you wouldn't know if you were on Super, Record, or Chorus. I rode an Athena equipped bike with alloy levers. Other than the feel of the alloy levers, I couldn't tell the difference. 

Chorus cassettes, nothing else makes sense for durability and cost. Either chain, they're both great.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Just wait for Electronic.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

T-Dog said:


> Just wait for Electronic.


That is exactly what I am doing, and then I will probably wait for electronic to become affordable. The cost of the Dura-Ace electronic is nuts as it is. Can only imagine that Campy will be even more expensive.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus?


Differences vary between the parts. Looking at the Ultrashift levers

Super Record saves 7g via a different index disc and has THREE sexy cut-outs on the brake blade.

Record has just TWO sexy cutouts on the brake blade.

Chorus has NO sexy cutouts on the brake blade and doesn't say Record but is otherwise identical to record including the 337g weight.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> Thanks for the responses. So I take it that the ceramic bearings in the super record are not worth it? I do not pay full retail at my lbs so my prices are less than retail but more than wholesale.


FWIW, UK online retail can be less than US wholesale.

Perusing parts at your favorite UK suppliers (ribble, shinybikes, etc) would be prudent before buying from your local shop.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

My LBS has a demo bike with 2010 Super Record with only like 500 miles on it. I think I might jump on that. It would cost me between what Chorus and Record would be. So I'm thinking that is what I am going to do.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> That is exactly what I am doing, and then I will probably wait for electronic to become affordable. The cost of the Dura-Ace electronic is nuts as it is. Can only imagine that Campy will be even more expensive.


Forget your LBS. Thank God for E-Bay, Ribble and Wiggle they make all these things affordable.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

T-Dog said:


> Forget your LBS. Thank God for E-Bay, Ribble and Wiggle they make all these things affordable.


Who ever said anything about an LBS? I haven't been to an LBS for any type of equipment or service since 2006. I go to Performance for supplements and some odds and ends here and there like a new floor pump and some white grease. Otherwise, I pretty much mail order everything. Colnagos come from Switzerland or the UK. Ordered Record groupos from ProBikeKit and 11speed when it was around. Haven't checked ComoBike lately, but that is where I ordered a bunch fo chains and cassettes for 10 speed once I found out 11 speed was coming out. Don't see me wearing all those out during my lifetime, but who knows. Once the kids are in school I might be able to put in 5,000 to 10,000 miles a year.

Yeah, the LBS and I don't usually get along.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and as such wasn't able to start a thread.

I've only used Campy once on a demo during a bike race and it seemed really nice. What is the drive for Campy when it is so hard to find shops that carry the products to test? I've been looking for a new road bike and all that is out there is Shimano and SRAM. By current road bike is "vintage" and has downtube shifters.

Also, within Campy what changes between the model lines (chorus to record to super record)?

thanks,


steve


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I currently own 3 bikes with SR11 on them. A few years ago I built a Colnago with Chorus 11 on it. It was difficult to tell the bikes apart function wise. IF you have the money and can afford it the SR is an amazing group. IF money is tight the Chorus group is an amazing deal and will leave you lots of money left over for Wheels and other bits on the bike.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

rward, where does Record fit into things?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

smankow said:


> rward, where does Record fit into things?


Chorus gets you the best Campagnolo has to offer with few minor exceptions - like Campagnolo uses washers instead of ball bearings on the brakes at the Record level.

Record is pretty much the same plus hollow chain pins and more carbon fiber like the outer cage on the derailleurs. It used to get a lot of titanium but most of that got pushed up market apart from the three large cogs on 11 speed cassettes.

Super Record adds the titanium which used to come with Record (upper and lower rear derailleur pivots, clamp bolts), ceramic bearings, and three more titanium cogs. The rear derailleur gets carbon fiber on the upper and lower bodies although it's unclear if they're carbon or carbon-wrapped aluminum.

With many years and parts the differences are minor. For instance, Chorus shift levers weigh 337 grams and have no sexy cut-outs on the brake blades. Record levers have identical internals, weigh 337 grams, and get two cut-outs. Super Record change the rear ratchet to save 7g and get three cut-outs.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> That is exactly what I am doing, and then I will probably wait for electronic to become affordable. The cost of the Dura-Ace electronic is nuts as it is. Can only imagine that Campy will be even more expensive.


If cost is too high for Di2 then the electric ultegra group might fit the bill. I have 3 plus sr11 rides and sure they are good but Di2 is great. I suspect campy electric will be good as well but probably in the Di2 price range or higher.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

smankow said:


> rward, where does Record fit into things?


Drew said it best with all of the bells and whistles. I will add that Record is like Ultegra, Just inexpensive enough to make you want it and expensive enough to make you think it is really that much better than 105. It is somewhere in between the 2 but if you can afford Record save a little longer and buy Super Record, you will be happy with the decision!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Chorus gets you the best Campagnolo has to offer with few minor exceptions - like Campagnolo uses washers instead of ball bearings on the brakes at the Record level.
> 
> Record is pretty much the same plus hollow chain pins and more carbon fiber like the outer cage on the derailleurs. It used to get a lot of titanium but most of that got pushed up market apart from the three large cogs on 11 speed cassettes.


Isn't it true that Chorus 11 = bushings, while Record 11 = bearings and Chorus 10 = bearings? I have Record 11, and its shift feel is much nicer than my friend's Chorus 11. This may explain people's complains about Chorus 11 shifting not being as crisp as Chorus 10.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Get the Chorus so when you crash you won't be all freaked out about busting up your shiny Super Record.


----------



## CampyGruppo (Jul 27, 2011)

Super Record


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I went with full chorus and didn't look back, for the money I saved over record, plus the 100 gram weight added, I opted to buy the vento reaction wheelset. Very nice for the 2nd from the bottom wheelset.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ejprez said:


> I went with full chorus and didn't look back, for the money I saved over record, plus the 100 gram weight added, I opted to buy the vento reaction wheelset. Very nice for the 2nd from the bottom wheelset.


100 grams = approx 3.5 ounces. I sweat more than that in the first hour.


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

*Weight or Money?*

I have both: a ten speed chorus steel bike and an 11 speed super record carbon bike. Here are my thoughts:

1. Weight. For 20 years I bought into the myth that weight doesn't matter. It does. My carbon super record bike is six pounds lighter than the steel chorus bike. Of course much of the difference is in the difference is in the frame, but I think that there is at least a pound, if not more in the groupset.

2. Looks. Super Record looks awesome - the carbon derailers, the cranks, the ergo levers, all look phenomenal.

3. Performance. 10 speed chorus works better. I wish it weren't the case, but it is. On its best day, as in right after a cleaning and lube, 11 speed super record shifts as well as 10 speed Chorus. Living in the Pacific Northwest, I end up with a lot of grime in my drive train. It never affects my Chorus ride. I have to regularly tune my 11 speed.


I have never ridden 11 speed Chorus., I have to imagine it is as finnicky as 11 speed super record. Therefore, I would go with 11 speed super record. It looks amazing, and when tuned, rides amazingly.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

+1 Super Record


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as I can tell the weight from chours to super record is 200 grams, I drop that and then some a few hours before the race, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mldebono said:


> I have both: a ten speed chorus steel bike and an 11 speed super record carbon bike. Here are my thoughts:
> 
> 1. Weight. For 20 years *I bought into the myth that weight doesn't matter. It does*. My carbon super record bike is six pounds lighter than the steel chorus bike. Of course much of the difference is in the difference is in the frame, but I think that there is at least a pound, if not more in the groupset.
> 
> ...


How does the weight matter?


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

ejprez said:


> I went with full chorus and didn't look back, for the money I saved over record, plus the 100 gram weight added, I opted to buy the vento reaction wheelset. Very nice for the 2nd from the bottom wheelset.


You should have gone with SR. Then you could have spent hours appreciating the beauty of the group with your uncompleted masterpiece in the stand.


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

How as in how much lighter is Super Record than Chorus, or how as in why does weight matter on a bike?

I believe Super Record is over a pound lighter than Chorus. As for why weight matters on a bike, the lighter the bike, the quicker you will accelerate for the same force on the pedals.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

mldebono said:


> How as in how much lighter is Super Record than Chorus, or how as in why does weight matter on a bike?
> 
> I believe Super Record is over a pound lighter than Chorus. As for why weight matters on a bike, the lighter the bike, the quicker you will accelerate for the same force on the pedals.


Do you ride with full water bottles?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

mldebono said:


> How as in how much lighter is Super Record than Chorus, or how as in why does weight matter on a bike?
> 
> I believe Super Record is over a pound lighter than Chorus. As for why weight matters on a bike, the lighter the bike, the quicker you will accelerate for the same force on the pedals.


Chorus: 2106g
Record: 1962g
Super Record: 1900g (206g and .45 pounds lighter than Chorus)

It might increase your acceleration by .1%.

A 140 pound rider atop a 15 pound bike cranking out 400W would need to loose a total of 800g to gain a full .1 seconds (.2%) in the standing 500 meters finishing at 29.5 MPH (assuming .4 m^2 Sd, .760 Cd, .004 Crr) in 45.3 instead of 45.4 seconds with the effects less pronounced for rolling starts (less of the total energy ends up as kinetic energy) and heavier riders.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hypotheticals? ha!*



Drew Eckhardt said:


> Chorus: 2106g
> Record: 1962g
> Super Record: 1900g (206g and .45 pounds lighter than Chorus)
> 
> ...


What if I lost a half a pound in sweat but didn't rehydrate properly and because of the lost electrolytes my muscles were working .05 less efficiently, but I had SR rather than Chorus so I had slightly less weight and because the pulleys in SR have ceramic bearings rather than bushings I'm saving .03 watts/min, and had a 2k climb at 6% on my otherwise flat ride, would I get home 30 seconds earlier so I could put the garbage out, and get my nagging wife off my back?

Sorry, that's if I had SR which kinda looks sexier when I'm posing at the coffee shop next to the LBS....Thanks in advance.

I think I'll get a cruiser and hang out at the tiki hut from noon to sunset.

FWIW I can't tell much of a difference between my Record square taper crank, and my 
U/T Record crank. There is a difference between my old Record Front derailleur and my Q/S Chorus FD with the QS being a lot better.

The biggest difference is keeping the engine tuned up btw.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus?


Chorus



tracerprix said:


> I seem to not be happy with anything unless I have the best. So I have a feeling if I get Chorus and I know there is the Super Record out there, then I won't be happy till I have the Super Record,


You answered your own question



tracerprix said:


> but wow thats a lot of money! But is it worth it?


No



tracerprix said:


> I'd be coming from Sram Rival, which I am not happy with, between shifting problems and just not being happy with how loud the chain is in the rear derailleur. I also bent the large chain ring on my bike after about 300 miles. Anyways, thoughts?


Chorus is 206 grams heavier. It doesn't matter. You should get Chorus. You will get Super Record.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Chris-X said:


> FWIW I can't tell much of a difference between my Record square taper crank, and my
> U/T Record crank.


I think this depends on how stiff the frame is. I switched a square-taper Record crank to a Centaur UT on a very stiff Cyfac Nerv Carbon a few years ago, and the increased stiffness was such that I felt my shoes (Pearl Izumis at the time) were like flip-flops. I had to upgrade to a much stiffer pair of shoes (Gaernes).


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Get what ever group you want, I did full chorus cause I put a lot of miles and races down each year and needed more of a work horse group. the extra cost to lose 100 - 200 grams wasn't worth it to me and would not make any difference in any races, especially crits. I''m a shop employee so for my campy cost, for $30 bucks less than a full record group, I bought a chorus group with an extra cassette and the vento wheelset. I run Edge/Enve for races. So chorus if you're on a budget, I was about to do a mix of athena and chorus, but i thought a full chorus was a easy choice. The front derailleurs are so close in weight, the shifters too. I think the chorus brakes feel smooth for using bushings, but that could becuase Campy uses good quality bushings like it does for it's low end bearings. The chorus crank, while feeling really stiff, spins really great with the stock stainless steel bearings. With the money I saved going with chorus I will also upgrade my TT bike to 11 speed and get some white hoods and red cables for the road bike.


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

There are some discounted prices on Campy components by some online vendors. Would a 2010 Record 11 Derailleur be much of a discernable upgrade over 2009 Chorus 11? I think the main difference would be ceramic bearings vs. bushing. The 2010 Record retains the same accent color scheme (white) as the Chorus group vice the 2011 color accent color scheme.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

I tested a bike yesterday that had full Campy Chorus on it and it was amazing. I can't believe that the Record would be that much better to justify the cost, but you never know.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Having ridden both Chorus and Super record there are some nuances that you will immediately notice. There is quite a difference in shifting between Chorus and Super Record. The Chorus cassette is quite a bit noisier when riding. Pedaling is smoother on Super Record, Not a lot but noticeable if you have been riding the Chorus for awhile. As I have said before, Chorus is by far the most under rated group from Campagnolo. That being said I sure do love my Super Record!


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

rward325 said:


> Having ridden both Chorus and Super record there are some nuances that you will immediately notice. There is quite a difference in shifting between Chorus and Super Record. The Chorus cassette is quite a bit noisier when riding. Pedaling is smoother on Super Record, Not a lot but noticeable if you have been riding the Chorus for awhile. As I have said before, Chorus is by far the most under rated group from Campagnolo. That being said I sure do love my Super Record!


You spend $400 to replace a cassette? I've ridden Chorus and Centaur which are decent. Mirage truly sucks though which is what I'm riding now.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

rward325 said:


> Having ridden both Chorus and Super record there are some nuances that you will immediately notice. There is quite a difference in shifting between Chorus and Super Record. The Chorus cassette is quite a bit noisier when riding. Pedaling is smoother on Super Record, Not a lot but noticeable if you have been riding the Chorus for awhile. As I have said before, Chorus is by far the most under rated group from Campagnolo. That being said I sure do love my Super Record!


I have used a Record10 cassette, all other cassettes I use are Chorus (10 and 11sp). I couldn't tell the difference between 10sp Chorus and Record, but it sounds from what you are describing that the quality is a bit different between 11sp Chorus and Record. Oh well.

I have installed both Chorus11 and Record11 shifters, and I agree with you that Record11 shifters are noticeably smoother. I think Chorus11 uses bushings while Record11 uses bearings. If I had to buy another 11sp set, I'll probably go:
* Record shifters
* Chorus FD
* Chorus RD
* Chorus cassette
* Chorus crankset
* Mavic brakes - Chorus price but Record weight!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chris-X said:


> You spend $400 to replace a cassette? I've ridden Chorus and Centaur which are decent. Mirage truly sucks though which is what I'm riding now.


With care and maintenance of the 11 speed chain these cassettes really do last a long time. I try and find the cheapest price on the replacement cassettes when there are sales. I currently have 2 spares waiting to be used that I paid well below $400 for when the dollar was stronger in Europe.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

rward325 said:


> With care and maintenance of the 11 speed chain these cassettes really do last a long time. I try and find the cheapest price on the replacement cassettes when there are sales. I currently have 2 spares waiting to be used that I paid well below $400 for when the dollar was stronger in Europe.


Sorry, I guess I was a bit of a jacka$s here. Good for you that you can enjoy your bike. I guess it's like driving a luxury car, (I'm not), in addition to the initial payment, the maintenance is a fortune.

I was looking at Ultegra cassettes and they are so much cheaper on PBK, compared to Campy Chorus even.

As I noted, Mirage is pretty lousy and I won't do another one.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Chorus gets you the best Campagnolo has to offer with few minor exceptions - like Campagnolo uses washers instead of ball bearings on the brakes at the Record level.
> 
> Record is pretty much the same plus hollow chain pins and more carbon fiber like the outer cage on the derailleurs. It used to get a lot of titanium but most of that got pushed up market apart from the three large cogs on 11 speed cassettes.
> 
> ...


Go Record for the ceramic bearings and smoothness. I would like to know if the hollow chain pins will last as long as the solid pins?


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

Is Veloce a worthwhile groupset if it's a first road bike?


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Eric


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

stinhambo said:


> Thanks Eric


I have it on my cross bike and I think it's a great groupset!


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a 2011 compact Veloce group I installed on an older aluminum frameset. In my opinion this is one of the nicest groups I have had the experience of using. First its lighter than any Ultegra group except the newest 6700 series. The front shifting is about as good as my new Dura Ace (which I consider the best) with a lighter effort. The rear shifting is super fast up and down even though the thumb shifter only shifts one gear at a time. For the price you can buy this at Shinybikes I don't see how you can wrong with this group if you don't won't to pay more than twice the price for Chorus.


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

Just out of interest, when buying a groupset, is there any one component you'd upgrade to from the higher range? For example from the Chorus or Record range?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

After using my chorus for over a month, there isn't anything I would upgrade to record or super record for. If I had a load of cash I probably would get a super record group, maybe even Campy electric if it ever comes out, but I switched from Sram Red and don't regret it, the weight I added going to chorus surely didn't affect my racing. 

Also the KMC 11 speed chain works great so far too, as well as the generic miche cassette I have on a set of beater wheels. The Campy 11 TT shifters are great and shiftting is great with the Athena Rear Derailleur, I still have my front Sram Red derailleur with FSA 11 speed rings on a sram red crank and it all shifts great. As you can tell my TT bike is more of a secondary bike that I use maybe once a month so I saved money where I could when converting over. 

With the TT shifters, Depending how you shift you can do 3 shifts to a larger cog, sometimes it lets me do 4, but can always shift 4 down to a smaller cog. Also with the TT shifter the extra cost for the carbon levers blades was definately not worth it to me to save 11 grams over the alloy shift levers. At my employee cost it was 110 bucks!!...so 10 bucks a gram, so retail probably about 20 bucks a gram.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

stinhambo said:


> Just out of interest, when buying a groupset, is there any one component you'd upgrade to from the higher range? For example from the Chorus or Record range?


Get the chorus carbon crank $173 AT Ribble if you need 172.5 39/53 or 2010 Veloce for$67. Both are easier to disassemble -no special tools.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

stinhambo said:


> Just out of interest, when buying a groupset, is there any one component you'd upgrade to from the higher range? For example from the Chorus or Record range?


You know what Veloce is 10 sp while Chorus and Record are 11 sp, right? So upgrades are a bit limited.


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I have Veloce on my main bike - and its great. Mine is 2010 so UltraTorque Crank (lots online cheap) and more flexible shifting than the newer version.

I came from older 9 speed Veloce that was extraordinarily good and initially found the 10 speed 2010 loud and rough. After 2000 kms it has "broken in" nicely and initial concerns evaporating.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

stinhambo said:


> Just out of interest, when buying a groupset, is there any one component you'd upgrade to from the higher range? For example from the Chorus or Record range?


Chorus 11 with SR rear cluster. The majority of the weight difference between the groups is in the cog set and it's rotational mass. You can get an SR set for ~ $100 on ebay.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

OJ: Fair point on the mixing of speeds with the 11sp chorus crank. Probably works with 10s but better not to walk in to that mix. My recommendation then is to just try to buy the old Ultratorque 10s Veloce crank and not Powertorque with the silly press fit but few easy remover tool options./


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have bikes with:
Campy Super Record (1984)
Campy Record 10 speed (2000)
Campy Chorus 10 speed (2007)
and
Campy Athena 11 speed (2011)

Go with the Chorus 11 speed. Unless you're looking for weight savings there's really no need to get the Record 11 or Super Record 11.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

due to weather in the Philly area, I've only been able to get a few rides on my bike with Chorus. So far, I absolutely love it. The shifting is smooth and accurate, seems really quiet. I'm glad that I made this choice


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

That's one thing I forgot to mention, how quiet the drivetrain is when pedaling. I thought the rubber coated pulleys, it that's the sole reason, was bull. But it really is quiet. You can hear the drivetrain when pedaling indoors, like say tuning and adjusting, but on the road you hear your wheels, rims and tires. Same goes for my TT bike with the FSA 11 chainrings and Miche cassette mix, really quiet. I amazed by the noise that came from my RED drivetrain and can hear that of my friends Shimano or Sram groups. really the icing on the cake for campy and to have it down to Athena is great too.


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Super record. For what it's worth I have Chorus and SR. Both work well. However I find myself staring at the SR. The finish and attention to detail are amazing. The SR rear derailed is a work of art.


----------



## Eli (Oct 12, 2005)

I just bought Athena with a chorus cassette and Record chain, pedals, and hubs. I like alloy and don't care much for carbon. especially on things like derailleurs.

If money is no object I think the best of all worlds would be whats mentioned above with record or super record ergos. Or better yet super record internals on athena ergos. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi,
First time poster here from Sydney, Australia.
I have just installed 2010 alloy Athena on my steel Besovski (local frame builder).
So far compared to 105 and 8 speed Ultegra which is my previous experience, it's awesome.
I would like Chorus but really prefer the alloy look to carbon, especially for a lugged frame.
Love this forum, lots of advice and interesting reading.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

humanbeing said:


> Hi,
> First time poster here from Sydney, Australia.
> I have just installed 2010 alloy Athena on my steel Besovski (local frame builder).
> So far compared to 105 and 8 speed Ultegra which is my previous experience, it's awesome.
> ...


A new Campagnolo convert: awesome and welcome to the family ;-). How about a picture of the bike?


----------



## humanbeing (Dec 4, 2009)

Love to post a photo of my bike but I've got a few more posts to make in order to qualify.
I must say that this forum is a great research tool for maintaining and working on my bikes.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> Chorus 11 with SR rear cluster. The majority of the weight difference between the groups is in the cog set and it's rotational mass. You can get an SR set for ~ $100 on ebay.


Funny that. I run a SR (2009) group, but use Chorus clusters. To each his/her own.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

If you want the best, then Super Record. Is it worth it? From a performance standpoint, no. From an aesthetic standpoint, maybe. From a financial standpoint, no. There are much better uses for your money -- wheel upgrade. I've got Record and Chorus, both are great, but for the money, go Chorus.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

icsloppl said:


> [...] and it's rotational mass.


 Heheh, that one cracked me up. "Rotational mass", eh? For a cassette?


----------



## ancys (Dec 2, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus? I seem to not be happy with anything unless I have the best. So I have a feeling if I get Chorus and I know there is the Super Record out there, then I won't be happy till I have the Super Chorus, but wow thats a lot of money! But is it worth it?
> 
> I'd be coming from Sram Rival, which I am not happy with, between shifting problems and just not being happy with how loud the chain is in the rear derailleur. I also bent the large chain ring on my bike after about 300 miles. Anyways, thoughts?


I am pretty sure that Chorus would have worked just fine on all my bikes and I really would not have noticed a difference other than the components saying Chorus on them instead of Record.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> I want to upgrade to a Campy Group set. I am not sure if I want a Super Record or a Chorus? I seem to not be happy with anything unless I have the best. So I have a feeling if I get Chorus and I know there is the Super Record out there, then I won't be happy till I have the Super Chorus, but wow thats a lot of money! But is it worth it?


The question is: would going super record mean you will have to save money on other parts, like wheelset. 

If yes, go chorus.

If no, preorder the EPS (Electric) Super Record.

If you buy mechanical SR now, you will feel in a few weeks/months exactly the same as going Chorus.

You can also buy chorus and spend the price difference with SR on charity. It will help people and may help you feel good at not using _the best_.


----------

